

Carnegie Mellon student shows that 64 pixels is enough for Mario (video) - aresant
http://www.engadget.com/2010/03/12/carnegie-mellon-student-shows-that-64-pixels-is-enough-for-mario/

======
nwinter
Whoa, that's my girlfriend! So proud. Weird to see this after not being online
for a week while traveling with her.

~~~
nsrivast
hold on to that one

------
SpacemanSpiff
Looks like the levels and perhaps the idea are based on "Super Pixel Bros"
game: [http://hackaday.com/2010/02/19/update-most-interesting-
game-...](http://hackaday.com/2010/02/19/update-most-interesting-game-
in-64-pixels/) Here's a youtube progress update:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Avvba3prLlc>

Pretty awesome if you ask me.

------
patrickgzill
I was a little surprised because I thought everyone knew that if you bumped
one of the first blocks with your head, you got a coin ...

------
nitrogen
Very cool. This would probably work for any tile-based game by assigning a
unique color for each tile. The original NES Zelda comes to mind.

~~~
derefr
I experienced precisely this effect, in a before-and-after style, _as a
gameplay element_ yesterday. The game started with lots of visual detail, but
began to "degrade" as you advanced through it, and at 100% completion every
tile was replaced by a single-colored block.

(The game was "REDDER": <http://www.auntiepixelante.com/?p=540>)

~~~
mquander
Holy crap, nice game! Hats off to you.

------
ynniv
Dupe: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1179745>

------
charlesju
I'm waiting for someone to port this onto a building using the lights as LEDs.

------
jazzychad
I need to buy some Arduinos, stat!

~~~
jrockway
A regular computer can draw red and orange squares and accept inputs from
buttons too. If you really want to do a hardware project, get an Arduino, but
you can easily play with ideas like this without any hardware. And you won't
have to write your code in C.

~~~
smackfu
Yeah, but it looks a lot cooler when the orange squares real.

------
albemuth
to bad she didn't hook it up to a NES controller, should have been trivial no?

------
pnz
why does she talk like homestar runner?

~~~
pmichaud
It sounds like she may have some minor hearing problems, but I think your
social disabilities probably have a much greater affect on you than her
disability has on her.

------
angelhaze218
prediction for this years' hottest xmas present - arduino

